# world of warcraft and my mouse



## mochzynski (Jun 3, 2005)

so I have been playing world of warcraft for a while now and I recently built myself a new computer. Things were going fine until about a week ago. The problem I am having is that every so often when I am playing wow, my mouse graphic freezes, but its just the graphic, an invisible curser still moves about and can select things. I recently deselected the "hardware mouse" option in game and now when the problem happens it is only in regard to use of my mouse out of game (on webpages and Teamspeak etc.). I have asked my friends and no one has a clue what is going on, can you guys give me a hand?


----------



## magnus13 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey there. I have the exact same problem, and I was wondering if you ever solved it your self. I am using a Logitech Laser MX mouse on a Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 4 machine. 

I have tried updating every device driver in my system, including Video, sound, mouse, Chipset, updated every MS windows Update, and still no luck. 

If I find a solution I will post it here as well.


----------



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

do you both have Nvidia 6xxx video cards by any chance?

It's a common problem; disable 'triple buffering' in the game options. Also disable 'pc hibernation' in your pc display settings.

If it still doesn't work try installing the beta 67.02 drives for your Nvidia cards.

Also try running your normal desktop at a different resolution: any different resolution that you currently are running at.

As a last resort, disable mouse hardware acceleration in WoW (will reduce performance of mouse though):
Navigate to your config.wtf file, normally located at C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WTF. (You may want to make a copy of the file before changing it). Add the following to the end of the config file: SET gxCursor "0" 
After you add the new setting, save and close the file, then restart WoW


----------

